# Battery Reconditioning... Scam Or???



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Video advertisement... (pretty long!) but sounds good if it would work. I am very sceptical of anything that takes that much selling before they reveal the price.

Wanted to get everyone's opinions. I amazes me the knowledge base that is on haytalk. Thanks for all replies.

http://ezbatteryreconditioning.com/vsl-new/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried watching it a while back--they never got to the point, or price, before I gave up. I agree--No real technical info, no price, lot of gab--I concluded it was a scam. Don't know for sure, but I sure didn't like the smell of it.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Likely a scam. You can do some tricks with lead-acids and other liquid chemistries to help certain problems but the battery will never be like a new one, only a fraction of the capacity.

Some low rate, low term charging with regular topping up of the water is about the most reliable method. Need an old fashioned charger. Sometimes takes a month to get it to catch, then a few cycles. Might get 70% of the capacity back, maybe 10%. Never know.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd pass, waste of time, when I seen the 100% of batteries could be recondition (as spoke by the first guy). I golf cart guy would pounce on this like a fly on some type of wagon it really worked even 50% of the time. W C Fields is credited with something like: 'a fool and his money soon part company' comes to my mind.

Larry


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I let it run while I was working on something else. Offer finally came at $47 for one time payment. Download info packet on how to do it. Free updates included. Money back guarantee if it doesn't work.

Would be great if it did work, we go through a lot of batteries on portable fence chargers. Just need one "haytalker" to be the sucker to try it out (not going to be me).


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's likely the varying salt, baking soda, etc YouTube tricks. None put the lead back as new plates. I just spent a couple hundred on battery minders and solar cells to stop wrecking so many batteries. Should be a short payback now even lawn tractor batteries are almost 100$


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

If the concept actually worked, everybody would be doing it.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We buy used batteries from interstate batteries and they come from fleets that change them out every 6-12 months and are usually less than half the price of new. That way when someone leaves the lights or key on you don't feel nearly as bad. We rarely pay over $50 for them and I feel they still give great longevity. I won't worry about no hocus pocus stuff anytime soon.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Scam...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldnt pay anything for the instructions.. I will say that batteries can be reconditioned but its not near as easy and simple as everyone makes it out to me. Not only do the plates need to be gone over (I think its called desulfided or something), but the acid needs to be checked and changed or freshened....not everybody just has battery acid sitting around...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a free video on Utube of how to do it.I sure as heck would not pay for instructions.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have seen the videos, but even it it did work my time is worth something. I think it is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Professional shonky ,when they finish with the battery maybe they could turn the lead into gold .the old saying if it's to good to be true than it is,and the other one it,s only a roared if your not in it


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The battery guy sounds like he's full hogwash. When someone claims something always works that's when I stopped watching.

This guy however does show how to force charge a Ni-Cad tool batteries that previously would not charge at all. I have one Ni-Cad and one Li-Ion battery that will no longer charge so I'm going to give this trick a shot, got nothing to lose unless I mess up my charger. I have about 4 Ni-Cad chargers but only one Li-Ion compatible charger.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Will try I wonder how long the battery will run.for the techno people would the battery get a memory in it so it doesn't charge.the whole battery thing is a scam 'if they can put one that last for years with solar


----------

